# Blonde joke.



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

A blonde, a brunette, and a redhead show up for the same job interview. The brunette is the first one to go in, and after filling out the forms and going through the questions, the interviewer decides to ask her last question:

"How many D's are there in "INDIANA JONES""? 
The brunette thinks for a second and responds "One".

The interviewer sends her back with a promise that he'll get back to her after he had interviewed the remaining candidates.

The redhead is next. The process goes about the same, and at the end: "How many D's are there in INDIANA JONES"? 
She immediately says "One". The interviewer says, "OK, we'll let you know".

Then the blonde comes into the room, goes through the questions, and finally gets asked: "How many D's are there in INDIANA JONES". 
She gets a very serious look on her face and starts counting her fingers, muttering: "2, 4, 6 ...., hmmm - wait,... 2, 4, 6 .... can I borrow your calculator please?"

After going through 15 minutes of intense calculating, she finally comes up with the answer: "Thirty two"

The interviewer is stunned and asks her: "Ok, now tell me, how the hell did you arrive at this answer?"

To hear her response to the question "How many D's are in Indiana Jones?"

*You will need you sound turned up please.*

Click....*HERE*


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Class!

Dave


----------



## Paulway (May 9, 2005)

Thats a 'CLASSIC' best blonde joke for ages. Motorhomersimpson youve made my day!


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

I went to a local pub, armed with this same joke and asked if anyone wanted to hear a joke about blondes.
The landlady said ------
'I'm Yorkshire Ladies Kick Boxing Champion 2004, and I'm blonde. The girl playing pool is European Womens Karate Gold medalist, an HGV driver and she's blonde. The girl working the lounge bar is East Midlands Female Ju Jitsu Champion, and works as a foundry charge hand, AND she is blonde..
Do you REALLY want to tell us a blonde joke?'

Completely deflated, I replied - 'No not really - I don't want to explain it three times'


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul and Dave, glad you enjoyed it, certainly had me laughing for quite a while as well. :lol: 

Otto-de-froste,

Clever rework of that one :lol: :lol: 

MHS...Rob


----------

